# HD Tivo bootpage problem HR10-250



## rmax (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey guys,
I have been wanting to let my HD tivo dial-in and update to hopefully resolve the reboot issues.
I am on revision 6.3c and wanted to get the latest. My tivo has been zippered back since zipper was at the 1.8 or 1.9 rev.
My goal was to let it upgrade and then re-zipper with the latest and greatest revision.
I "thought" I had done enough research to accomplish this feat. I was wrong.
I edited the rc.sysinit.author to # out all the ncid references and ip addresses.
I then edited the bootpage to change "upgrade_software=true". I can't remember exactly what I typed, the paper I printed out is still beside my broke tivo.

I also changed the following:
/etc/rc.d/StageD_PreMFS_rc.Sequence_150.CheckForDebug.sh
and change the occurrence of:
DEBUG_BOARD=false
on line 48 of the file to: 
DEBUG_BOARD=true

Anyway, when i did the bootpage -P command..does that overwrite anything that was in there? If so, is the bootpage generic enough that I could get a copy of what to type back into bootpage? I just need to know if there is anyway of getting this to boot back up short of restoring the image.

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## rmax (Mar 10, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

The only argument that is required is the root location. You write the bootpage command like:

```
bootpage -P "root=/dev/hda4" -C /dev/hdc
```
That command assumes your root filesystem is located at /dev/hda4. It also could be at /dev/hda7. If you don't know where it's at, you might have to try both. The /dev/hdc also assumes you have your tivo drive located in the SECONDARY MASTER position your PC's IDE chain. If it's somewhere else, you'll have to adjust the command.

Most hackers have more arguments in their bootpage string like: 

```
bootpage -P "root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false" -C /dev/hdc
```
Those other options will enable console output on Serial port #2 (location depends on your tivo model) and prevent automatic software upgrades.

You might want to take a look at www.dvrpedia.com for tivo hacking info.


----------



## rmax (Mar 10, 2005)

thanks for your reply. that makes a lot of sense the way you explained it. I don't know why, but it all just clicked in my head this time even though I have read that over at dvrpedia.com.

I will be able to try pulling my harddrive tonight or tomorrow and give it a shot. 
Thanks again,
Randy


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

You could just grab some 6.3f slices and not even bother with your bootpage statement or anything else you mentioned.


----------



## rmax (Mar 10, 2005)

MungoJerrie said:


> The only argument that is required is the root location. You write the bootpage command like:
> 
> ```
> bootpage -P "root=/dev/hda4" -C /dev/hdc
> ...


Thannks Mungo. That was spot on. I was able to get the tivo to boot back up without any losses in programming.

Thanks DaGoon also for the link to the slices. I will read on and figure out how to do that now. Feel free to drop me some hints along the way. Do I need to use the slicer to install these?
Thanks,
Randy


----------

